# Legion's Rosy, "7 of 8"



## Legion09 (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's my brand new beauty, 7 of 8.  Seems to be halfway docile and halfway aggressive....so crazy...lol
Some images touched up using GIMP, all taken with my phone (Samsung Nexus S)

Enjoy. ^_^


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Jun 18, 2012)

Would you argue if I told you that's WC?  Do you know or care?  It's missing a leg, too.  I'm sure it'll be much better off in your hands vs in the wild.  I'm the proud owner of two imported _G rosea_ myself.  Yay.  We're such good hobbyists.

On a serious note, you should probably change that setup.  That's a long way down if she decides to climb.  A fall from that height *can* easily kill her.


----------



## Legion09 (Jun 18, 2012)

I would first ask what a WC is....Also, she seems to have no ability to climb glass....she's tried..o.0  But this is not my ideal setup either...the wife surprised me with it and I wasn't ready for it....

and yeah...I know she's missing a leg...hence her name..."7 of 8"


Figured out what "WC" means....in my opinion...doesn't matter at the moment.  I'd love to purchase/raise a sling from captive breeding...but I hold no moral dilemma with owning wild caught... :-\


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 18, 2012)

Legion09 said:


> I would first ask what a WC is....Also, she seems to have no ability to climb glass....she's tried..o.0  But this is not my ideal setup either...the wife surprised me with it and I wasn't ready for it....
> 
> and yeah...I know she's missing a leg...hence her name..."7 of 8"
> 
> ...


That last sentence from you...does this mean you don't care where spiders you own come from? Because if so, you might want to read some about how some even become available for purchase and are imported and the like. CB spiders are always preferred by responsible hobbyists with good reason.


----------



## Legion09 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd prefer free range eggs and grass fed beef and a steak on my plate everynight.....I'd also prefer quite a number of other things.  But I came to terms with accepting what was available to me and not worrying about it.  In the future if I am given the option between WC and CB, all other things being equal, I'd go with CB.  In any breeding situation, CB has a higher quality and lower mortality rate.  But I'm not going to lose sleep over it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jun 18, 2012)

Legion09 said:


> I would first ask what a WC is....Also, she seems to have no ability to climb glass....she's tried..o.0  But this is not my ideal setup either...the wife surprised me with it and I wasn't ready for it....
> 
> and yeah...I know she's missing a leg...hence her name..."7 of 8"
> 
> ...


 congrats on the rosie WC or not.. doesnt matter.. most ALL rosies this size are and i wouldnt lose sleep over it either. Whats done is done. I see that you say you would like raising a CB sling or two, and i wanted to tell you that if you are over 20yrs old you will likely be old and gray before you see the sling grow to the size your t is now
Cool that your wife surprised you with the rosie. shes a keeper lol
Anyways, i ASSURE you that your rosie can and will climb sooner or later, so as recommended, add a ton more sub, or move it to a large KK (the sooner the better)


----------



## Legion09 (Jun 18, 2012)

grayzone said:


> congrats on the rosie WC or not.. doesnt matter.. most ALL rosies this size are and i wouldnt lose sleep over it either. Whats done is done. I see that you say you would like raising a CB sling or two, and i wanted to tell you that if you are over 20yrs old you will likely be old and gray before you see the sling grow to the size your t is now
> Cool that your wife surprised you with the rosie. shes a keeper lol
> Anyways, i ASSURE you that your rosie can and will climb sooner or later, so as recommended, add a ton more sub, or move it to a large KK (the sooner the better)


And here I thought she would enjoy the larger terrarium...I had her in one of the 12" X 8" KK's...too small?  My best estimate of her size is roughly 4.5"...but that could easily be an extra inch, not sure how stretched she should be when the measurement is done...plus she hides a lot..lol.

I am 30, so I figure it wouldn't be any worse than raising a dog....roughly the same lifespan, and the kids would be interested as well.  I love that my wife is not squeamish of spiders like so many I know.

I did add a few more inches last night, took out the lava rock since it had holes large enough for crickets to live in.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 18, 2012)

id DEFINITELY keep it in the KK if you have one available.  If an actual TANK is what youre going for, id shoot for a 2.5 gal tank like this http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164158 (just look at the dimensions) that would be suitable for a rosea if you put like 3" of sub in it

---------- Post added 06-18-2012 at 09:57 AM ----------

i just use custom plexi lids for my smaller terrestrial enclosures.. sort of robc style enclosures , but horizontal rather than vertical. works great. you can usually find sheets of plexi on craigslist for like 5 bucks. i snagged 5 sheets of 2'x4' plexi thats 1/8" thick for 20$.. makes for a TON of projects


----------



## Legion09 (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, much smaller than I would have imagined..Interesting.  Can't fit her new log den in it though without taking up the entirety of the KK...Guess I should get started setting up the KK again...I'm sure 7 of 8 hates me by now with all these modifications and moving...lol


----------



## grayzone (Jun 18, 2012)

its better she hates you than you to hate YOURSELF for ignoring the warnings and finding a dead spider.
You dont HAVE to use a KK, but that tank full of dirt wouldnt look too good. A good rule of thumb is  "the distance from the lid to the sub should be no more than the ts legspan" for terrestrials that tend to climb, as a fall of only a couple inches could prove to be fatal.. ESPECIALLY with decorations.


----------



## Legion09 (Jun 18, 2012)

Alrighty, the transport is complete, KK done and hopefully safer for her....I know, picture is bad...


----------



## Legion09 (Jun 23, 2012)

*New T*

Lasiodora parahybana---named him/her Mr. White...AKA:  Whitey....

Bought from Ken the Bug Guy here in town.


----------



## Legion09 (Jun 25, 2012)

A nice new shot and was able to get a more accurate measurement of 7 of 8 since she is spread out.  She is very close (give or take roughly half a centimeter) to 4.5" DLS.




Also...anyone able to confirm my suspicion (without a molt of course) that she is female?


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 3, 2012)

After staring at me all morning, she has turned around to moon me....anyone else think this is a premolt butt?


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 13, 2012)

Decided a couple of new pics were in order out of the dozens I've taken since the last ones...

Just a little pic of my LP...starting to look a bit darker..hoping a molt will be here soon.. Had to clean her home...repeated non-eaten food finally left enough remnants to cause a bit of fungus, which is when I took this.





And here's 7 of 8 who just now decided yoga was the way to go...never seen her do this before...it's interesting. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terry D (Jul 13, 2012)

Legion, Many refer to this behavior as "pokie stancing"- after one of the many groups of spiders, especially arboreals, that seem to do it the most. I've noted it infrequently, but with all of my terrestrials and it's always cool to see. Welcome to the hobby!

T


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 14, 2012)

I noticed nearly all the arboreal pics have this stance somewhere...but I haven't seen a G. rosea pic of it...just thought it was more arboreal/pokie specific.  I was amused. lol

Thanks for the welcome!  Hope to have more soon. lol (think I talked my wife into getting me a Hapalopus sp. Columbia for my birthday..lol)


----------



## grayzone (Jul 14, 2012)

my female rosea has been in Poeci stance since she molted on july 4th.. i take it she is real relaxed? i havent even cracked the lid to attempt feeding yet, so im sure she is feeling secure. just thought id share that.


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 14, 2012)

grayzone said:


> my female rosea has been in Poeci stance since she molted on july 4th.. i take it she is real relaxed? i havent even cracked the lid to attempt feeding yet, so im sure she is feeling secure. just thought id share that.


I'm sure that's what it is...seems like a pretty vulnerable position, so it's probably just the super relaxed pose.  Makes me happy she is so happy. ^_^

Now on to my birthday gift!  Ended up with an Avicularia versicolor.  This one's name is Nightcrawler because he teleported quite a few times while being shown to me...from the vial to the hand, hand to other hand, hand down to a screen enclosure below, back to the hand and then back into the vial.  LOL...reminded me of a jumping spider.  Also, darker than a few others, so hoping for a molt soonish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 18, 2012)

any chance of a mod renaming this thread to "Legion's Pics"?


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 20, 2012)

Went by the ATS expo today and picked up two slings.  One P. irminia and a P. cambridgei as a freebie.  Got them home, rehoused the P. irminia as she seemed a bit cramped in this tiny vial...Got my first ever threat display!  was amusing from something so small...lol.  No names for them yet...

P. irminia





Threat display while rehousing. lol




P. cambridgei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrettyHate (Jul 20, 2012)

Really jealous of your A. versi! And I love that others G. roseas, including yours, do the same pokie pose as my Alice


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 20, 2012)

PrettyHate said:


> Really jealous of your A. versi! And I love that others G. roseas, including yours, do the same pokie pose as my Alice


^_^  Thank you!


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 24, 2012)

Just a couple new photos.  I finally got my first molt.  Mr. White, my Lp sling molted.  Didn't go totally smooth however.  Leg IV, left side got stuck and I had to carefully help it out...damage was done though as his leg looked flat and was curved up and over his Abdomen.  I'd take a picture but I don't want to disturb him anymore than I already did.


Mr. White's molt sandwiched between two pieces of tape.



My new P. irminia (now named Parallax) chowing down on a mealworm.


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 25, 2012)

LOL! That P. irminia sling shows just what it thinks about being rehoused! My smaller one (3" female) was exactly like that when she was small....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> LOL! That P. irminia sling shows just what it thinks about being rehoused! My smaller one (3" female) was exactly like that when she was small....


Well, she has taken to her new home.  Has made a heck of a webbed burrow today, been working all day on it with a brief 5 hour rest.  There was no dirt on the sides before..lol. I also decided to name her/him Parallax.



Mr. White, my Lp decided he was well enough to come out and walk around, so I moved him over to his new home, complete with miniature wooden hide, made with my dremel. lol.  It's hard to see in the photo, but leg IV, left side came out of molt badly and it looks deflated along with curving above his abdomen.  Surprised he hasn't cast it off yet...but I'm sure it's to come.








And with the moving of Mr. White to his new home, I was able to move my other new resident, Ghost the P. cambridgei, to his new home. Complete with skulls and tube hide.  This is him grooming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 26, 2012)

Psalmopoeus is one of my favorite genera! Can't go wrong with these if you're prepared for them  Look amazing and always seem to do -something- (at least mine are).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, a few new things....I've gotten my hands on a large piece of cork bark and have cut it up into different slabs, placing it in the A. versicolor's, P. irminia's, L. parahybana's and P. cambridgei's containers as the piece of driftwood I had cut up and placed in had started to mold due to the moisture.  I also picked up a new girl (ventrally sexed by an employee at Ken the Bug Guy's shop).  An Aphonopelma chalcodes whom we named Dr. Elsa (After Dr. Elsa Schneider from Indiana Jones and The Last Crusade.  Blonde villain woman).  This was also the first T I actually handled.  My wife handled her first and we loved it!  Can really feel those claws on your skin..lol.  She's probably about 3.5"-4" DLS and WC. (Native species for me)  A second one was also brought out to chose between and this one came out, slapped my wife's hand and went back into her deli cup quicker than a blink....so we chose the more docile one...lol.  Anyways, on to the pics....

A. chalcodes looking around..






Hanging out...












Rear shot...






Munchin' on a superworm and looking away...






My G. rosea munchin' on a superworm and gettin' a FAT BUTT! 0.0






A few shots showing off the cork bark replacement...yeah...I think I made them too tall...lots of web up top for the A. versi...







small little hollowed out piece of cork bark that my Lp sling has blocked off access to...






Bad shot, but not much web up top, mainly between the sides and the bark and made a dirty web/hide/burrow thing at the bottom which she's been hiding in for the past 4-5 days...






A pic of the dirty web/burrow/hid my p. irminia has made behind her cork bark.  Haven't seen her in about 2 weeks...had a huge butt though before dissapearing, hoping she's just working off all that weight! ^_^






Bad pic of my versicolor after molt...which she has proceeded to munch on...-_-'. Have not retrieved yet, will when she moves down or away from the lid since it's impossible to open without messing with the web.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 16, 2012)

LOL at that 2nd Aphonopelma slapping your wife  Glad to see your T's are doing well, I'd hold back on feeding your rosea, though. She's probably gonna fast quite a while else soon...


----------



## Legion09 (Aug 16, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> LOL at that 2nd Aphonopelma slapping your wife  Glad to see your T's are doing well, I'd hold back on feeding your rosea, though. She's probably gonna fast quite a while else soon...


Yeah...I probably will....was hoping to promote a sooner molt but she's really not showing signs of it...(plus she's a rosea...>.<..)...ah well...all doing good so far...that I can tell..lol.


----------



## Legion09 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok..so A. versicolor was showing nice solid black fangs and looked happy.  So I moved her to her new home and took some pics while at it.  My P. irminia also was showing herself today, so I took the opportunity to clean her home and she had molted.  Went from 1.25' to 1.75'.  Pics of both below...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Aug 23, 2012)

YAY!  More stuffs!  

So....my P. cambridgei molted and I was finally able to take a picture.  He did lose a leg though.  Sad, but he seems fine and dandy, moving ok.  Just waiting for the fangs so I can feed him.








I also picked up a new T....an H. maculata..>.>....I know, I know...I said no old worlds...well, I did say that...and I still believe in it...but then my wife wanted one and I can't say no to that...<.<....so...here's Pinhead!  My 0.65" H. mac sling who kept biting my prodding instrument....>.<....



















Fast. feisty and took down a small cricket like a champ...I know it will be trouble...-_-'....but oh so pretty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh wow dude. That's bold  Does your wife take care of it? She should, since she wanted it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Aug 24, 2012)

lol.   Nah...I'm taking care of it...

A few more pics....caught my rosea doing more pokie stancing..

With flash






Without flash






And my H. mac with a nice fat butt after devouring an entire small cricket last night. 







I also decided my A. chalcodes needed an Android companion and put one in a few days ago. Leonard!






And this morning I find she has excavated a corner and filled her water dish...-_-'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Aug 29, 2012)

I caved....I looked at Ken's list and saw he had GBB's....went to his store to find out he doesn't and the list was out of date...>.>...considering it's a 40 minute drive from one side of town to the other...I wanted something, so I looked and decided to get this beauty...

A 2 inch(ish) P. murinus....:O






While more aggressive than my A. versi...it was considerably easier to re-house as it only bit my prodder instead of climbing up it at me...>.>...

Stretched out for me to measure. 













And the a bad picture, but perfect to show off that sheen on the pads!







So it seems I no longer have a New World only rule since I now have an H. mac. and an OBT....>.<....

Stupid tarantula keeper's lament....:wall:

Now...just waiting until the 12th when Ken gets more GBB's in....:giggle:


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 1, 2012)

Small update, Mr. White, my Lp sling just molted.  Still not sure on the actual size, but seem close to 0.8" dls...he's still in post molt scrunching though whenever I get to see him..lol  His left side leg IV seems to be completely fixed as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 2, 2012)

So...decided to try this whole make my own enclosure thing to replace that deli cup that my P. irminia was in....































My determination is that it's pretty, and works much nicer as a display enclosure but was quite annoying to make and small details are blemished and horrible...lol.  But it works quite well, has no issues...just have some superficial blemishes which makes it not as pretty close up.  I shall find and purchase acrylic enclosure in the future instead of make them...lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 9, 2012)

My OBT's new enclosure...which was a thrill and a half to get her into...(Orange ball of FURY!)....Decided she needed something larger that gives me more room in case I need it and her some room to grow into for less rehousing in the future..lol

Found some awesome Dinosaur skulls at a store, hot glued some moss on them and placed them around the enclosure.  She loves the back corner..lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks like the more defensive ones start to grow on you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 16, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Looks like the more defensive ones start to grow on you


It would seem they do...just for those moments of heart throbbing worry when you have to interect....or something...I don't know...maybe it's because they are so dang pretty...lol

But...two new additions to my collection...one of them is a true spider!  

Picked up a Hogna helluo from Ken yesterday...beautiful, dark wolfie with golden markings and highlights.....stunning...despite my horrid camera work..lol












She already ate a cricket too....and she even decided to web up the entirety of the enclosure's bottom over the night.  Quite amusing!  lol






I also picked up locally a mature male A. chalcodes...horrible pics as he was a bit skittish....was hoping to try a chalcodes mating project...but he seems larger than my female which makes me question if she is mature yet...(no molt to check either)...

Without flash






With flash






He's in a temporary tub enclosure at the moment.  I wasn't expecting to pick him up and had no setup for him...but he's making do with a flat piece of cork bark (for a dry place to stand) and a bottomless, sealed cardboard can as a hide with waterdish.  He took a nice long drink almost immediately and even ate a large cricket...so he's doing great so far...lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 21, 2012)

YAY MORE!

Finally got me a GBB...Feisty fellow...kept attacking my nudging rod...lol  No name yet, gonna let the wife find one for him. ^_^  (Though I'm going to suggest Goldfinger....)


















Slightly modifed pic for clarity 






I also picked up a small 0.5" Brachypelma albopilosum that I am naming Mini-me...(cause I'm a hairy guy...get it?  Huh? Huh?  wha wha wha......>.< )
OF course, he's all burrowed down in substrate at the moment and a pic of dirt isn't fun...so here's a pic of my rosea getting a dark butt!  WHOO!







Also...despite my damndest, time consuming efforts to build an awesome burrow for my A. chalcodes....she digs a hole in the corner...>.<..







A cute pic of my A. versi, Nightcrawler barely looking out of her tube....






And a bad pic of Tess, the HUGE 9"+ L. parahybana at Ken the Bug Guy's store....it's a beast...but...shy...lol  Her legs are probably as thick as my fingers (With hair)....it's so hard to get a good pic of her size...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 22, 2012)

Finally got a pic of Mini-me (B. albopilosum) 







And my P. irminia molted...she is definitely in the Juvie stage now and has the adult nike swooshes...







The molt







My attempt to sex ventrally via pic as molt was just toooooooo small for me...


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 23, 2012)

You could always try taking a macro shot of the essential parts of the molt and check on them on the PC screen then in zoom-mode. Helps sometimes  Congrats on the molt and don't be surprised if that T is mature within a year


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 23, 2012)

My camera just wasn't good enough...I tried...lol  Though, at this point, I'm starting to suspect male....


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 24, 2012)

Legion09 said:


> My camera just wasn't good enough...I tried...lol  Though, at this point, I'm starting to suspect male....


Why do you suspect a male? At around 3" you can usually sex them pretty easily ventrally already (though confirmation by molt is preferred as usual), won't be long before yours hits that size


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 24, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Why do you suspect a male? At around 3" you can usually sex them pretty easily ventrally already (though confirmation by molt is preferred as usual), won't be long before yours hits that size


I'm just suspecting as with the molt I couldn't even find a hint of a flap....though, I am by no means an expert or experienced at this...lol 

Here's a few pics...

















He's definitely at a respectable 2.75" now.  

and as a side note....two of them 

I paired my A. chalcodes last night with the MM I received.  He damn near ran over her and proceeded to do his thing...I bet she felt violated....>.<...Planning on doing it again tonight or tomorrow...

And my A. versicolor sling molted this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 25, 2012)

That irminia does look a bit leggy, indeed. Oh well, next molt will be bigger than this last one so you'll get a good chance at sexing that T for sure.  Congrats on the new molt btw. and good luck with getting a sac...

EDIT: I took a pic of my 4" female for you, for comparison (ventrally, since she was drinking waterdroplets of the side) - she's SO female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 28, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> That irminia does look a bit leggy, indeed. Oh well, next molt will be bigger than this last one so you'll get a good chance at sexing that T for sure.  Congrats on the new molt btw. and good luck with getting a sac...
> 
> EDIT: I took a pic of my 4" female for you, for comparison (ventrally, since she was drinking waterdroplets of the side) - she's SO female


Yup...that definitely looks like a female to me..lol


So my G. rosea has been doing a decent amount of webbing and excavation of her hide over the past week or two....

She's now "webbed off" her hide...in her typical lazy fashion...lol  Something is going to happen...hopefully soon..heh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Oct 2, 2012)

A couple update pics of Hades (OBT) and Parallax (P. irminia)  Both molted recently, with Hades sitting at between 2.5-3" DLS and Parallax sitting at just about 3" DLS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like your irminia got comfy  I love how only their legs are sticking out most of the time and how fast they catch prey coming along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Oct 7, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Looks like your irminia got comfy  I love how only their legs are sticking out most of the time and how fast they catch prey coming along


I dropped a cricket in behind her hide.....as soon as it hit the web, she teleported to the other side and caught it straight out of the air and was happily feasting...was amazing to watch and glad my wife saw it. 


So...here is my new captive...er...I mean house guest. ^_~  A beautiful, seemingly freshly molted, B. smithi!   So many people have them....I see their stunning beauty all the time...when I found this 3-3.5" inch girl hanging out in a deli cup marked 2" for 35 bucks....I grabbed and guarded it like an inmate on pudding day...

Slightly modified picture due to heavy washout from flash in bright area.






Unmodified picture in her new home...10 hours after putting her in.  She stayed in the top corner of this little KK for those 10 hours...and has now been in this pose for the last hour...I'm pretty sure she is part Weeping Angel....won't move if you look...Blink and it's somewhere else...>.<....






And then...I have a gratuitous water drinking shot of my A. chalcodes, Dr. Elsa!  Drinking from her new water bowl that I got from the Tucson Reptile Expo for free. ^_^:coffee:











Enjoy yourselves!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome shots of that Aphonopelma drinking ! I've yet to be able to get some like those of my T's...nice! Great B. smithi pickup, too! Mine always seems to move when I don't look - she sits in the same spot for hours ongoing and the next time I look she's either turned, or someplace different . As for your irminia - I love their lightning fast attacks on prey items! Awesome to watch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Oct 13, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Awesome shots of that Aphonopelma drinking ! I've yet to be able to get some like those of my T's...nice! Great B. smithi pickup, too! Mine always seems to move when I don't look - she sits in the same spot for hours ongoing and the next time I look she's either turned, or someplace different . As for your irminia - I love their lightning fast attacks on prey items! Awesome to watch!


It's just incredible how fast some of them can be when attacking prey, but when rehousing or attempting to move for maintenance or something...it decides its a slow moving rock...lol

Decided it was time for a few new pics...

Decided to rehouse my Hogna helluo to give some more running space and ability to keep moist. (Kept lapping up water off the sides of the enclosure despite also drinking from a waterbowl...must need more moisture than originally thought)






and sorry for the bad flash...







and here's a horrible shot of my L. hesperus molting...just renting the joint until he can go see Ken. ^_^






Just caught one of her sister's earlier this evening...my garage is becoming more and more spider clear. 

My L.p. molted into a 1 inch skittish beast!  caught him doing a pokie stance. 





When he was molting...






Oh....I did pick up a non-spider from the Tucson Reptile Show....A baby (roughly 9 inch) Kenyan Sand Boa!  So beautiful, docile, curious and cute!






In my little daughter's hands!





Eating...OM NOM NOM!






Peek-A-Boo!





Run away!!!










"You can't see me!"







My G. rosea's renovated home...






Compared to before.....






And a few shots of my A. chalcodes during the mating ritual....
































Hope you enjoyed the pics!  I shall now leave you with some Phô.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anansi12 (Oct 13, 2012)

What the Phô? :laugh:

I love seeing my T's drink. Dr. Elsa, like your others, is gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 13, 2012)

darn you now I'm hungry.

Also that snake eating picture cracked me up.  You ever see Aqua Teen Hunger Force?  Where Meatwad gets a snake?  If not, disregard this...if so, though..you'll know what I'm talking about.  "we're hugging!  from the inside!"  My first snake was named Nathan Scott Phillips. 

Oh and, as always, lovely spiders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 14, 2012)

Legion09 said:


> It's just incredible how fast some of them can be when attacking prey, but when rehousing or attempting to move for maintenance or something...it decides its a slow moving rock...lol


Absolutely agree on that! It's one of the reasons why I actually like to just drop food into my Psalms enclosures - I REALLY like to see them hunt. And it doesn't matter it's usually over within a split second once they pinpoited the feeders location

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Oct 15, 2012)

7 of 8 layed EGGS! :O

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 17, 2012)

Have fun and hope it's a viable sac


----------



## Legion09 (Oct 17, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Have fun and hope it's a viable sac


Unfortunately it was a Phantom sac.  I invaded her home yesterday because her sac looked wet.  Substrate as black as pitch on it.  She nicely (but stubbornly) moved for me to cup her, and I checked it...all the fluid leaked out leaving a hard, wet disc.  No eggs were observed in the sac at all...just liquid.   Oh well. :-\


----------



## Legion09 (Dec 4, 2012)

Been a while for pics, so thought I'd throw a few up....

My recently molted OBT, now roughly 3~" DLS...gorgeous and mean...lol  Runs and attacks the water when filling her bowl, hides when opening the lid.






















My new bookshelf to hold my T's and snake...minus my MF A. chalcodes whom I could not fit on the shelf without it being too low...






Got this picture at the International Wildlife Museum...labeled as an A. chalcodes with the right info...but obviously not....poor G. rosea..lol  I brought it up with the lady at the desk and later that day, while talking with Ken the Bug Guy, found out he talked with the owner and even offered an actual chalcodes...lazy bureaucracies. 






My recently molted H. maculata hanging out...roughly 1.25" DLS






My B. smithi being a pretty rock....






My recently molted LP being skittish as usual...though he finally attacks and eats live crickets...lol






Another recent molt, my P. irminia.  At the 3-3.5ish" DLS mark now...stunning girl...back in hiding for now...






My Hogna Helluo just sitting around waiting for food..






Dr. Elsa, the A. chalcodes (MF) of mine just doing her normal exploring..






and......7 of 8 having a drink of water.. ^_^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 4, 2012)

Good looking spiders!  How are the Hognas behavior wise?  My gf likes their look, so I am considering getting a few soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Dec 4, 2012)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Good looking spiders!  How are the Hognas behavior wise?  My gf likes their look, so I am considering getting a few soon.


Quick, reclusive...not quite skittish but almost.  Voracious eater and seems to like it damper than drier.  This gal has put up trip lines _everywhere_!  

Oh, she also attacked my prodding implement every time I tried moving her (cage transfer, etc..) so she's not shy either....I wouldn't handle her at all...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Dec 4, 2012)

Legion09 said:


> and yeah...I know she's missing a leg...hence her name..."7 of 8"


Are you a Star Trek fan, or is this just coincidence? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Dec 4, 2012)

SuzukiSwift said:


> Are you a Star Trek fan, or is this just coincidence? lol


Lol...I'm a sci-fi fan in general...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Dec 4, 2012)

looks like your chalcodes is getting kind of plump 

---------- Post added 12-04-2012 at 04:39 PM ----------

shes about 3 months along right? how big is she roughly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Dec 4, 2012)

grayzone said:


> looks like your chalcodes is getting kind of plump
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-04-2012 at 04:39 PM ----------
> 
> shes about 3 months along right? how big is she roughly


Definitely rounded up...She is roughly 4.25"DLS.  I first paired her on 9/23/12, though she was a wild caught (locally by Ken) so she may have mated before capture as she gained some size quickly after I brought her home and fed her a few times.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Dec 4, 2012)

Legion09 said:


> Lol...I'm a sci-fi fan in general...


Haha me too man, star trek, stargate, doctor who, the works

Good luck with your new rosea! Make sure she doesn't assimilate you ae

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Dec 11, 2012)

Harley, my Green Bottle Blue, molted recently and I was able to finally get a good pic of him. ^_^

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 12, 2012)

Cute GBB! For whatever reason, both of mine started their webbing the opposite side of where the waterdish is. They only go there to drink and seem to avoid webbing it over. In comparison, my P. pulcher loves to web the waterdish over and pretty much make it disappear from sight. I've since given up filling it and just put a bit of water into the webbing every 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Dec 12, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Cute GBB! For whatever reason, both of mine started their webbing the opposite side of where the waterdish is. They only go there to drink and seem to avoid webbing it over. In comparison, my P. pulcher loves to web the waterdish over and pretty much make it disappear from sight. I've since given up filling it and just put a bit of water into the webbing every 2 weeks


Well..he has put up minimal webbing over the water dish...but there is webbing everywhere else...not too thick yet though...just a bunch of lines going everywhere.


----------



## Legion09 (Feb 10, 2013)

Time for some updates! 

7 of 8 molted!   regenerated part of her leg...full leg, just mini...maybe between 1/3rd and 1/2 the size...












my B. smithi molted and got a new home. 












Hades molted and also got a new home, since she is now quite large compared to her old home and could launch in one movement from one side to the other when refilling her water...so I made her a larger, permanent home. 












Mr. White, the Lp also molted again, and was a bit big for his little home in my opinion...so I made a new home for him...







Pinhead, the H. mac molted and is fuzzier than ever...attacking large crickets almost his size and dragging them down to the depths of Hell...








And my newest resident, a nice deal from Ken, Ba'al the P. metallica!  My first Poce and it's this one..lol  Fun times. ^_^

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## macbaffo (Feb 10, 2013)

*R: Legion's Rosy, "7 of 8"*

Curious cube you have with your obt...where did you get it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Feb 10, 2013)

macbaffo said:


> Curious cube you have with your obt...where did you get it?


Got it from Petco.  Fish decoration.  I've always liked it, but now have a place for it, so I got it. lol


----------



## macbaffo (Feb 10, 2013)

*R: Legion's Rosy, "7 of 8"*

Nice! Good for a webber

Reactions: Like 1


----------

